# (voi) seconda persona del plurale



## Many-

Io ho un dubbio, quando si vuole riferire ad una persona, si usa la terza del singolare (lui/lei) o voi o il tu?
Perche vedo sempre nelle magazzine si riferendo alle persone usando il voi. 
E quando si vuole riferire alle persone che si deve usare il formale? si usa anche il voi?

Grazie...


----------



## tie-break

Si usa il "lei" o il "tu" a seconda della confidenza quando si parla con una singola persona:

_*Ti *da fastidio se fumo? _
_Signor Bianchi, *le* da fastidio se fumo?_

In Campania e forse in qualche altra zona del sud si usa anche il voi, sempre riferito ad una singola persona:

_Pasquale, *vi* da fastidio se fumo?_

Quando ci si riferisce a piu' persone si usa sempre il voi:

_Marco, Paolo, *vi *da fastidio se fumo?_


----------



## awanzi

tie-break said:


> Si usa il "lei" o il "tu" a seconda della confidenza quando si parla con una singola persona:
> 
> _*Ti *da fastidio se fumo? _
> _Signor Bianchi, *le* da fastidio se fumo?_
> 
> In Campania e forse in qualche altra zona del sud si usa anche il voi, sempre riferito ad una singola persona:
> 
> _Pasquale, *vi* da fastidio se fumo?_
> 
> Quando ci si riferisce a piu' persone si usa sempre il voi:
> 
> _Marco, Paolo, *vi *da fastidio se fumo?_



Aggiungo solo che il Voi non è prerogativa del sud, ma è semplicemente, nell'uso comune, un pò arcaico rispetto al Lei.  
E viene comunque usato, specialmente in quelle lettere pubblicitarie che arrivano un pò a tutti.
Personalmente poi darei del Voi ad una certa categoria di persone.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Anch'io direi che il Voi non si usa solo in Campania. Se ieri aveste visto "Le crociate" vi sareste resi conto che i personaggi si davano del Voi. E' piuttosto arcaico, magari come il Vos in spagnolo (non il voseo aregentino o centroamericano).


----------



## Many-

Grazie mille...
e solo un'altro dubbio...
questo voi si usa sempre nel confidenziale. e vuole usare il formale nel plurale, si deve usare il Loro o il Voi?

Per esempio, 
Signora e Signor Marchi, 

Vi ringrazio, o Ringrazio a Loro....


----------



## fabiog_1981

Il voi plurale si usa *sempre*! Esiste anche il Loro, ma è molto formale, io non l'ho mai usato (letto sì) in vita mia.
Vi ringrazio (o Li ringrazio... a me non piace molto, ma è ok)
PS un altro senza apostrofo, è maschile! Un'altra con apostrofo!


----------



## Vitalia Alexandrovna

Ho sempre voglia di usare Voi al posto di Lei. Perchè così si fa in francese e anche nella mia madrelingua russo. Ma capisco che Voi sarebbe troppo formale-arcaico


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Nella mia zona (Umbria) si usa il "voi" con le persone molto anziane e il "lei" con tutti gli altri a cui non si può o non si vuole dare del "tu".
A titolo di esempio, un adolescente darebbe del "tu" ad un suo amico, del "lei" ai genitori dell'amico, e del "voi" ai nonni dell'amico.
Ma questo è riferito appunto alla mia zona, è sicuramente diverso in altre zone. 

E sono d'accordo sul fatto che al plurale si usa sempre il "voi". "Loro" è sentito come moooooolto arcaico e io non l'ho mai usato in vita mia!


----------



## gabrigabri

tie-break said:


> Si usa il "lei" o il "tu" a seconda della confidenza quando si parla con una singola persona:
> 
> _*Ti *da fastidio se fumo? _
> _Signor Bianchi, *le* dà fastidio se fumo?_
> 
> In Campania e forse in qualche altra zona del sud si usa anche il voi, sempre riferito ad una singola persona:
> 
> _Pasquale, *vi* dà fastidio se fumo?_
> 
> Quando ci si riferisce a piu' persone si usa sempre il voi:
> 
> _Marco, Paolo, *vi *dà fastidio se fumo?_


 


DrLindenbrock said:


> appunto alla mia zona, è sicuramente diverso in altre zone.
> 
> E sono d'accordo sul fatto che al plurale si usa sempre il "voi". "Loro" è sentito come moooooolto arcaico e io non l'ho mai usato in vita mia!




Secondo me: Come forma di cortesia al singolare si usa il "Lei"; al plurare il "voi" (in Campania: entrambi "voi"). Ma in alcuni contesti, come per esempio un ristorante di lusso, è possibile sentire il "loro": gradiscono (loro) ancora qualcosa?


----------



## orlando09

DrLindenbrock said:


> Nella mia zona (Umbria) si usa il "voi" con le persone molto anziane e il "lei" con tutti gli altri a cui non si può o non si vuole dare del "tu".
> A titolo di esempio, un adolescente darebbe del "tu" ad un suo amico, del "lei" ai genitori dell'amico, e del "voi" ai nonni dell'amico.
> Ma questo è riferito appunto alla mia zona, è sicuramente diverso in altre zone.
> 
> E sono d'accordo sul fatto che al plurale si usa sempre il "voi". "Loro" è sentito come moooooolto arcaico e io non l'ho mai usato in vita mia!


 
Che strano, non avevo mai sentiti quello, ma conosco poco delle varietà regionali dell'italiano. 
Posso aggiungere, communque, che ho notato che la gente si da del "voi" molto nei fumetti, come, per esempio, Dylan Dog. Non so perchè.

Ho anche sentito che Mussolini aveva provata di fare che la gente dica "voi"perchè trovava "lei" (che, ho imparato, viene originalmente di espressioni come la sua signoria, mentre, suppongo, che "voi" era un plurale originalmente, come "vous"in francese) troppo feminile. non so se è vero?


----------



## federicoft

orlando09 said:


> Ho anche sentito che Mussolini aveva provata di fare che la gente dica "voi"perchè trovava "lei" (che, ho imparato, viene originalmente di espressioni come la sua signoria, mentre, suppongo, che "voi" era un plurale originalmente, come "vous"in francese) troppo feminile. non so se è vero?



È vero che durante il fascismo fu fatta una grande campagna per transitare dal "lei" al "voi" (da un certo momento divenne addirittura obbligatorio), ma gli intenti erano puramente politici: il "lei" veniva considerato un retaggio borghese, poco conforme agli intenti di rifondare da zero la nazione italiana che si era proposto il regime.

Oggi comunque l'uso del voi ha perso ogni significato politico. Sono infine d'accordo con chi afferma di sentirlo molto più spesso al Sud che al Nord.


----------



## orlando09

Ah, grazie per la spiegazione


----------



## xeneize

Penso che comunque, Campania a parte, sa più facile sentire il "loro", piuutosto che il "voi".
Voi era la forma di rispetto prima del lei, di seconda persona plurale, come in francese e in spagnolo "vos", e, come in spagnolo, è stata sostituita da una di terza persona.
In spagnolo, ovviamente, poi bisogna tenere presente che "vos" è rimasto in Argentina, Uruguay, America Centrale, come forma colloquiale al posto di "tú".
In italiano, Campania a parte, non si sente molto.
Anche in Sicilia, almeno nelle città, in italiano è scomparso, nonostante invece sia l'unica forma in uso in siciliano (voi o meglio vossìa)....
Stesso discorso in Sardegna, dove in sardo si dice "bos", seconda plurale, ma in italiano non ho mai sentito, o quasi mai, dire voi....
Invece, il "loro" è ancora oggi a tutti gli effetti il plurale di "lei".
Ormai, nell'uso quotidiano è schiacciato dal "voi", però si può trovare, credo un po' in tutta Italia, in contesti molto formali, come appunto un ristorante di lusso.
Da noi l'ho sentito anche nell'uso quotidiano, parlando, in italiano, a persone di rispetto o di una certa età, m'è capitato parecchie volte di sentire "loro", contrariamente a "voi" riferito a una sola persona.
Ovviamente, a una persona che sta studiando italiano, non direi certo di usare "loro", ma tenere a mente solo "voi".....
Saluti


----------



## federicoft

xeneize said:


> Penso che comunque, Campania a parte, sa più facile sentire il "loro", piuutosto che il "voi".
> Voi era la forma di rispetto prima del lei, di seconda persona plurale, come in francese e in spagnolo "vos", e, come in spagnolo, è stata sostituita da una di terza persona.
> In spagnolo, ovviamente, poi bisogna tenere presente che "vos" è rimasto in Argentina, Uruguay, America Centrale, come forma colloquiale al posto di "tú".
> In italiano, Campania a parte, non si sente molto.
> Anche in Sicilia, almeno nelle città, in italiano è scomparso, nonostante invece sia l'unica forma in uso in siciliano (voi o meglio vossìa)....
> Stesso discorso in Sardegna, dove in sardo si dice "bos", seconda plurale, ma in italiano non ho mai sentito, o quasi mai, dire voi....
> Invece, il "loro" è ancora oggi a tutti gli effetti il plurale di "lei".
> Ormai, nell'uso quotidiano è schiacciato dal "voi", però si può trovare, credo un po' in tutta Italia, in contesti molto formali, come appunto un ristorante di lusso.
> Da noi l'ho sentito anche nell'uso quotidiano, parlando, in italiano, a persone di rispetto o di una certa età, m'è capitato parecchie volte di sentire "loro", contrariamente a "voi" riferito a una sola persona.
> Ovviamente, a una persona che sta studiando italiano, non direi certo di usare "loro", ma tenere a mente solo "voi".....
> Saluti



Sono d'accordo sulla questione del "loro". È raro, ma non è sparito.
Personalmente mi troverei in grande imbarazzo a dare del voi a due anziani signori: "se volete potete seguirmi".
No-no, non ci penso nemmeno: "se vogliono possono seguirmi".


----------



## orlando09

xeneize said:


> Ovviamente, a una persona che sta studiando italiano, non direi certo di usare "loro", ma tenere a mente solo "voi".....
> Saluti


 
E quello che ho capito, imparando l'italiano. E non penso di avere mai usato "loro" per parlare in un modo formale a un gruppo di gente. Sembra che sia, infatti, molto formale e poco usato. Ho anche l'impressione che ci si da più facilmentre del "tu" alla gente in Italia che "tu" in Francia, che gl' Italiani sono un po' meno formale, insomma. Non so se è vero.

Cummunque, qualcuno mi può dire perchè si dice spesso "voi" nei fumetti? E solo una convenzione?


----------



## xeneize

orlando09 said:


> E quello che ho capito, imparando l'italiano. E non penso di avere mai usato "loro" per parlare in un modo formale a un gruppo di gente. Sembra che sia, infatti, molto formale e poco usato. Ho anche l'impressione che ci si da più facilmentre del "tu" alla gente in Italia che "tu" in Francia, che gl' Italiani sono un po' meno formale, insomma. Non so se è vero.
> 
> Cummunque, qualcuno mi può dire perchè si dice spesso "voi" nei fumetti? E solo una convenzione?


 

Bè, se in Italia ti sembra che la gente sia meno formale, in Francia dovete essere proprio "formalissimi"...
Non sono stato così tanto tempo in Francia da poter notare la differenza, ma ti assicuro che in Italia, rispetto alla Spagna per esempio, o a paesi sudamericani come l'Argentina, si è mooolto formali....
In Spagna normalmente a un prof dell'università si da del "tú", a meno che non sia anziano o molto formale...
In Italia ormai, per le università che conosco, ovviamente, pretendono il "lei" anche dei semplici studentelli assistenti di professori o "portaborse"...
Suona ridicolo, ma è così.....
Nei negozi, etc, lo stesso: più formali qui, almeno nei posti che conosco io (Sardegna e Sicilia).
Comunque, a sentire il vostro nuovo ministro di non so bene che, la scuola francese si vuole "formalizzare" ancora di più....mah....
Quanto ai fumetti, è vero, è rimasto l'uso antico del "voi".....ma non so perchè.
Comunque, penso lo utilizzino anche molti scrittori, etc.
Quanto agli anziani, anch'io preferirei dargli del "loro".


----------

